# Got me one of these for my m/c seat.



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 19, 2018)

I hope that it makes a big difference the way my butt ends up feeling after a couple of hours in the saddle.


----------



## Cycledude (Dec 20, 2018)

Tried them many years ago, didn’t work for me but many others love them


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Cycledude said:


> Tried them many years ago, didn’t work for me but many others love them




I haven't tried it out yet. I was planning on a Christmas Day ride, but the latest weather reports are predicting rain / snow in the higher elevations. That would be me.


----------



## Cycledude (Dec 20, 2018)

Rode 300 miles Tuesday temp ranged from 21-43 degrees and sunny it was great !
Hope to ride tomorrow, supposed to be in the 20’s .


----------



## whatscooking (Dec 21, 2018)

Stop wasting your money get a Russel Day Long seat, problem solved.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 21, 2018)

whatscooking said:


> Stop wasting your money get a Russel Day Long seat, problem solved.




I'm aware of them, but they are expensive and you have to send them your seat pan and a bunch of measurements.


----------



## whatscooking (Dec 21, 2018)

1Alpha1 said:


> I'm aware of them, but they are expensive and you have to send them your seat pan and a bunch of measurements.


Still worth it, they want pictures of you, you and you passenger from the side and waist and leg length. They come back looking like a tractor seat and about a inch taller. The but hurt is gone. I and my wife rode to Colorado and back and all around and I could of not done it on the stock seat. Get the heat option while your at it. I ride for pleasure and with a sore @ss that is hard to do.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 21, 2018)

whatscooking said:


> Still worth it, they want pictures of you, you and you passenger from the side and waist and leg length. They come back looking like a tractor seat and about a inch taller. The but hurt is gone. I and my wife rode to Colorado and back and all around and I could of not done it on the stock seat. Get the heat option while your at it. I ride for pleasure and with a sore @ss that is hard to do.



How long did it take you to get your seat once you did all the prerequisite work? 

My knees tend to get stiff and sore when I ride. For me, it's best to stop and get off and walk around a bit about every 90 min. or so. Doing that helps my butt as well. 

I'm not getting any younger and things don't get any better. But, the stopping every now & then, really helps a lot. I just need to do it more often and not put it off for a few more miles.


----------



## whatscooking (Dec 22, 2018)

_I have sent them two seats. The first time I got in on a group buy to save a little money and the wait wasn't very long, honestly cant remember it was winter time.. The second time I bought a spare seat pan and called them and they said send it on in and we will fit you in, got it back in a very short time and then I sold my original seat to someone so no down time. I have a buddy that will not put one on his bike because he says he doesn't like the look of the seat, WTF, I say you cannot see the seat while you are ridding and smiling. The wings they manufacture onto your seat is the trick, it supports your weight over a larger area.
What finally got me to take the plunge and pony up was after a trip we were on that took three days to get there doing 600 mile days and as I walked into a motel room feeling my tail bone and feeling like my hip joints were rusty hinges I dropped my shorts in front of the mirror  and bent over to see a inflamed narrow strip of red which is where all my weight was scrubbing and wrecking me. The Russel lets the outer cheeks of your ass spread the load and takes the pain away.
You can do all the paperwork on line on their site._


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 22, 2018)

whatscooking said:


> _I have sent them two seats. The first time I got in on a group buy to save a little money and the wait wasn't very long, honestly cant remember it was winter time.. The second time I bought a spare seat pan and called them and they said send it on in and we will fit you in, got it back in a very short time and then I sold my original seat to someone so no down time. I have a buddy that will not put one on his bike because he says he doesn't like the look of the seat, WTF, I say you cannot see the seat while you are ridding and smiling. The wings they manufacture onto your seat is the trick, it supports your weight over a larger area.
> What finally got me to take the plunge and pony up was after a trip we were on that took three days to get there doing 600 mile days and as I walked into a motel room feeling my tail bone and feeling like my hip joints were rusty hinges I dropped my shorts in front of the mirror  and bent over to see a inflamed narrow strip of red which is where all my weight was scrubbing and wrecking me. The Russel lets the outer cheeks of your ass spread the load and takes the pain away.
> You can do all the paperwork on line on their site._




I have a Corbin seat for my bike for both rider and passenger. I bought it used, but in very good condition. It's heavy as Hell though. And very firm. 

I've kind of been switching back and forth between the OEM seat and the Corbin. Can't say that the Corbin is all that much more comfy. When I use it, I still hurt, but in a different kind of way. 

I've seen some pics of the Russell, and it is kind of clunky looking. And yes, I know that you can't see it when you're riding. I'm kind of a visual person and it's tough for me to get past something that is unappealing looking. 

But, I will look into a Russell further and do some more research. Not crazy about having to tear my OEM seat apart for them to use the seat pan. I might check on E-Bay for a used seat for my bike. That way I could send Russell that seat pan. 

Anyways, thanks for the replies and information. It helps communicating with someone with actual "butt on" experience.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 22, 2018)

I was going to wait until Christmas Day to go for a ride. But, the weather prediction has changed a bit and it's calling for possible rain / snow showers in the higher elevations. That would be me.





So.....I went today. I've had the Bead Rider pad mounted on my seat since the 19th. Today was the 1st ride on it. Everything considered, I think it's great!

The initial impression was that it felt kind of weird. Not in a bad way, just a different way. Within 20 miles or so, I had already gotten used to it. It definitely lets the air circulate under your butt. I could feel how cool it was. I like to ride in cool weather, and no matter how cold it is out, I'll still use it.

I also noticed that it elevates me a bit in the saddle. That was another good thing. Not a whole lot, but enough to notice the difference. And, it seemed to reduce the felt road vibration. My bike felt smoother going down the road.

My stock seat is on soft side, compared to something like a Corbin Gunfighter seat. The Bead Rider added some stability / firmness to my seat, making it so that I didn't sink down into it as much. That was yet another good thing.

And last, but certainly not least, the pad doesn't wander or shift around like I thought it might. It pretty much stays put. That's a huge plus and a big relief.

Overall, I'd give the Bead Rider a *BIG*



.

I'm going to order a Bead Rider pad for my passenger seat.





https://www.beadrider.com/


----------

